# UK Naturalisation and police No Further Action.



## mikeeddy (Sep 21, 2014)

Please I need an advise, I would be applying for my naturalisation next week and am very worry. My wife called police on me last year March and I was later given No Further Action due to insufficient evidence. 
Please can my application be refused on this?
Do I need to declare it too?
Thanks


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

From the form it looks like they are only interested in criminal convictions.


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont think you need to declare it. Since there was no charge , caution or conviction, i think it is okay.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No need to disclose it. Remember Home Office will check police national computer for any criminal history, so be warned.


----------



## mikeeddy (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks you all for your reply.

Joppa, I know they do check that's why I was thinking of declaring it. I don't have any criminal record, my last DBS was clean after the incident. Besides as I work in health care sector, I have been so careful to keep DBS clean. 
Can I ask, if you know or seen a case like mine and the application was approved. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They won't find out about it unless you declare, and even if they do, it won't disqualify you, so don't worry.


----------



## mikeeddy (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot Joppa, 

My main worry is that, the arrest took place in a temporary accommodation give to my wife by the council as a single mother and my name wasn't on the address at the time I was arrested, in fact no letters on my name come there but the address was stored in the police computer as my address and also on the bail cancellation notice given to me.
My question are.
1. Do I list the address as one of my previous addresses?
2. Would UKBA know during the check if I didn't list the address and disclose the arrest? we left the address since May 2013?

I didn't list the address in my last DBS check and was clean.

Thanks.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Were you living there together? How long were you there?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

mikeeddy said:


> Thanks a lot Joppa,
> 
> My main worry is that, the arrest took place in a temporary accommodation give to my wife by the council as a single mother and my name wasn't on the address at the time I was arrested, in fact no letters on my name come there but the address was stored in the police computer as my address and also on the bail cancellation notice given to me.
> My question are.
> ...


 If you are asked for all previous addresses you list all previous addresses, simples really. 

We dont advise on lying or visa fraud.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Were you in any case involved with domestic violence? That could impact on your application, as naturalisation isn't by right and Home Office can use discretionary power to deny it.


----------



## mikeeddy (Sep 21, 2014)

No I wasn't in any domestic violent.


----------



## mikeeddy (Sep 21, 2014)

topo morto said:


> Were you living there together? How long were you there?


Hi Topo.
She was there for a year but I was for 5 months.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Can't think of a reason not to list it...


----------



## mikeeddy (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Toppo, 

I am just a bit worried incase UKBA checks with the council about the council tax and realised my name didn't appear as one of the tenants. 
Or Don't they check whether you pay council tax in previous address?
Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They can check any government records they wish. If they find something you have chosen to lie about you only have yourself to blame for any outcome.


----------



## heavenlyrest (Aug 6, 2014)

Joppa, do you mean that even if someone was just accused by domestic violence (without any conviction, or caution and no further action because of insufficent evidence) does that could affect the naturalization????

Because as being working in interpretation, I had a client who has the exact story ( accusation only with no charge or caution ) and he applied for naturalisation and was successfully progressed

So please explain your point of view ...

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't need to explain anything I said more than a year ago.


----------

